# Cell Phone Battery



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

How long do cell phone batteries last? I have a one year old LG Fiesta 2 LTE L164VL. It is taking longer and longer to charge each day. Does that mean it needs a new battery?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Do you close apps when not in use?

https://medium.com/@lauren.c.stephe...e-lifespan-of-your-phone-battery-16c2af5ca59f


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Battery life is highly variable depending on lots of conditions.
There are lots of ways to minimize the drain, but it's hard to say what is "normal".


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a Lg 20 (?) and I have to use compressed air to blow out the power inlet in order to get it too charge faster.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

You can buy a replacement for $10.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Jeffery said:


> How long do cell phone batteries last? I have a one year old LG Fiesta 2 LTE L164VL. It is taking longer and longer to charge each day. Does that mean it needs a new battery?


Maybe.
Try cleaning the contacts out 1st, on the phone and the charger where it plugs in.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Maybe.
> Try cleaning the contacts out 1st, on the phone and the charger where it plugs in.


How long a battery last really depends on the type of battery, How it used and how its charged. Two batteries in the same type of phone may act differently...

As some has suggested, blowing int he charging hole for clean out contacts isnt going to change how long a batter last. Rarely would help with how it even charges. Its either charged or its not.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

The trend today is away from replaceable cell phone batteries. Many newer cell phones don't offer access to the battery, but they offer other features made possible with a sealed phone. For example, they're typically waterproof.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Gary in ohio said:


> How long a battery last really depends on the type of battery, How it used and how its charged. Two batteries in the same type of phone may act differently...
> 
> As some has suggested, blowing int he charging hole for clean out contacts isnt going to change how long a batter last. Rarely would help with how it even charges. Its either charged or its not.


Apparently you've never seen my phone or how dirty it gets. If that were true, the dozens of times a cleaned the connections on a car battery would never have worked either.

But yes, I did not exclude the possibility that it was time for a new one, just to try that 1st.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

farmrbrown said:


> Apparently you've never seen my phone or how dirty it gets. If that were true, the dozens of times a cleaned the connections on a car battery would never have worked either.
> 
> But yes, I did not exclude the possibility that it was time for a new one, just to try that 1st.


Sometime mine will say seven hours to fully charge and after I blow it out, it charges in an hour or so.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> Apparently you've never seen my phone or how dirty it gets. If that were true, the dozens of times a cleaned the connections on a car battery would never have worked either.


Big difference between how a car battery charges and a cell charges. ON a car the cables that actually connect to the battery go to the charging source (alternator), NO so on a cell phone. The charge port goes to a batter managment board and that board goes to the battery.


----------



## trainv (Apr 30, 2013)

Gary in ohio said:


> Big difference between how a car battery charges and a cell charges. ON a car the cables that actually connect to the battery go to the charging source (alternator), NO so on a cell phone. The charge port goes to a batter managment board and that board goes to the battery.


The difference in a corroded car battery is a car battery is a lead acid battery which when charging gases are generated from the sulfuric acid and your cell phone has a lithium battery.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Gary in ohio said:


> Big difference between how a car battery charges and a cell charges. ON a car the cables that actually connect to the battery go to the charging source (alternator), NO so on a cell phone. The charge port goes to a batter managment board and that board goes to the battery.


Thanks.
I was making circuit boards in the early 80's, but I still need elementary electronics explained to me.

I gotta cord hanging outta the wall with a plug. I gotta cell phone with a little hole in the side where that plugs in.
Right THERE is as CONNECTION.
I don't care if it's a 37 chevy or the latest space craft - clean the damn connections first!
THEN you can proceed with the complicated solutions.......unless it starts working again of course.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

One more thing to try that I did this afternoon.
Get a new charger.
The one in my truck hasn't been charging too well and I thought the home charger was still working good until I went to leave the house..........
Bought a new charger and it started working immediately.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Nevada said:


> For example, they're typically waterproof.


It's not that hard to have both "waterproof" and "accessible" at the same time.
They mainly want to control the life of the phones.


----------

